
The Cloud and Open Source Powder Keg - scarhill
https://redmonk.com/sogrady/2019/03/15/cloud-open-source-powder-keg/
======
mooreds
> One hundred years ago, leadership of dozens of countries decided to march
> into a conflict that it knew would be costly, horrifically damaging and from
> which there was unlikely to be a real winner. They did so because they
> didn’t see any other choice.

Where will this end? On the one side, the cloud providers have all the money
and can support the forks. On the other hand, if cloud providers continue to
do this, there won't be any VC funded open source companies built in the
future, which is like the cloud providers eating their seed corn (because the
open source companies like Elasticsearch prove out a market, undercut
proprietary systems, and basically do market research for the cloud
providers).

~~~
antt
The same way WWI ended for Europe, with the US taking over the world.

Which company would be least hurt by the nuclear option being used on all
sides and has piles of cash to redevelop everything in house? My guess is
Apple.

